# The A1 Sauce



## Don (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone seen a square green bottle reading "The A1 Sauce"? It has a primitive screw top

<Subject changed to reflect content - Admin>


----------



## diggerjeff (Jan 22, 2005)

that would be the same a-1 steak sauce you can buy today!! with a screw top i will put the age at 1930+.


----------

